# Guard Hair Shedding - is it normal?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't noticed this with Ike, but he's only 18months and still getting his adult coat. My Sam did shed like that after a surgery he had. I never noticed it any other time, but may have missed it. I thought it was stress related. ( Your video looks like the same shedding that Sam did.)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for more opinions


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll mention the first thought...hypothyroidism. Have you had her thyroid checked. Six panel test by Dr Dodds. 

Loosing fur, and dry brittle hair are the classic signs. DOn't be put off by hte fact she might be eating fine, lots of energy etc etc...it can still be thyroid, and it's easy to test for, and treat if she has it!

http://www.hemopet.org/services.html this is Dr Dodds facility, and the place to send tests. My vet happily draws blood and sends it to Dr Dodds For her info on thyroid problems

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/Thyroid.htm I've put this link in because it goes over lots of problems associated with hypothyroidism. Each dog manifestes the disease slightly differently. Readign it all gives a great overview.

My now 10 year old Odin had no obvious sign, till he sudenly got Demodexx( a mange mite). His thyroid levels were almost zero, yet his weight was good, energy levels good, fur as beautiful as ever. You would never have known by looking a him.

Treated, the fur starts growing back almost immediately!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky loses guard hairs and the fluff during his seasonal shed. First the guard hairs...lots of them...then the undercoat. But he has periods where nothing is shedding.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Just watched the video...she still has lots of hair! Do you see any bald patchs, or very thin areas?

Another thing sasociated with hypothyroidism, is slightly greasy hair...Pippa's looks a bit like it might be. There's a distinctive smell associated with it too, kind of old, dirty, greasy dog smell, despite bathing.

Hope someone else offers alternatives. Getting thyroid checked is easy and definative, so good to rule out. And if she doesn't have it, you already have a base to compare with in future.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I just noticed the video.....well if you find out somethings wrong, let me know. That is exactly what I go through with Lucky......


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Just watched the video...she still has lots of hair! Do you see any bald patchs, or very thin areas?
> 
> Another thing sasociated with hypothyroidism, is slightly greasy hair...Pippa's looks a bit like it might be. There's a distinctive smell associated with it too, kind of old, dirty, greasy dog smell, despite bathing.
> 
> Hope someone else offers alternatives. Getting thyroid checked is easy and definative, so good to rule out. And if she doesn't have it, you already have a base to compare with in future.


Well....Pippa is on medication for hypothyroidism and has been since last Sept. Last time she was tested was in April. I have never been convinced her levels are at a good level and she is a much lazier dog than my brother's year older Golden. Her initial test came back very low normal and some levels out of normal but the vet thought this was fine. I really pushed for thyroid supplementation and she's been on 0.2 mg twice a day. Her tested levels have twice been lower than before supplementation and the vet cannot explain. I even had another vet at this same clinic rake me over the coals about how she doesn't need to be on medication, etc. However, I took her to another clinic in Feb. as I was so torn over all this and her levels came back at 40 which was really good. (Previously coming back around 21, 23, etc). I was thinking ok great we can take her off and the vet say no, no, this is great and she needs the meds. She is in no way looking anything like she did last summer before supplementation. It's funny you should mention the greasy skin though because I noted that last summer and after I shut the camera off yesterday from making that video I looked at my hands and I had the same white greasy substance I used to get off her last summer. She was bathed just 1.5 weeks ago. Well, I'm on vacation this week so I think I will take her to the vet to have a thyroid test done. She just had her heartworm pill this AM so I am going to wait until later in the week when it clears her system. She doesn't have any bald patches and still has lots of hair, however, her coat is not like it was the times I "met"her at the breeders before I adopted her. Although, she was living outside in the winter which I am sure makes for a big thick, wooly coat. I am considering putting her on a more traditional type dog food instead of the high protein, grainless. She's on EVO and I noticed the last time she was on that her coat got smelly and greasy too so it could just be that. She's also only eating 2 cups of it per day because of the calories and that's less than the recommended amount on the bag so maybe there is a nutritional deficiency there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When they tested her thyroid, did they send it away for a full panel? Gunner's initial T4 was .97, just below 1 but I insisted it be sent to Michigan State where many vet's send their blood for a full panel. It takes a couple weeks as they are very busy.
Gunner has shown no signs that anyone noticed but me but I have to trust my gut.

I've had a golden who suffered severe complications from low thyroid and I never want a dog of mine to go through anything close to that again.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Debles said:


> When they tested her thyroid, did they send it away for a full panel? Gunner's initial T4 was .97, just below 1 but I insisted it be sent to Michigan State where many vet's send their blood for a full panel. It takes a couple weeks as they are very busy.
> Gunner has shown no signs that anyone noticed but me but I have to trust my gut.
> 
> I've had a golden who suffered severe complications from low thyroid and I never want a dog of mine to go through anything close to that again.


No, they didn't send the results away and I can never imagine going to our regular clinic and being able to "twist their arm" to do that. When I take her in, it will be to the other clinic I took her to in Feb and we will stick with them I think. I've been going there with my parents since I was 5 yrs old and my mom brought home our puppy. I take my cat there too. I've told my mom before that if anything serious should ever come up with Pippa that's where I would want her to be. I had her spayed there as the one vet is specially trained in laser surgery and is considered an expert in the field of surgery. The vets are frequently going away on seminars and keeping their info current. Actually, when I was there in Feb to get Pippa's thyroid tested the vet had just returned from a conference in Florida on hypothyroidism. We switched because I have found it difficult to get an appointment even under what one would consider emergency conditions (i.e., Pippa had bloody diarrhea for 4 days over a long weekend last summer and when they opened on Tues. they didn't have a spot to see her). I called up the other clinic and they felt it was an urgent situation and fit her right in having never seen us before. I have always been able to get right in when need be. It's a tough situation.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck with getting her thyroid under control. It can sometimes take several different tests to get the right level they should be on. When you do go to take her into get the bloodwork do NOT give her a pill before the bloodwork. It should be at least 6 hours since their last pill to get a true thyroid reading. Even a low normal is low for a golden and should be treated. 
When I got Beau's level tested, I brought all the stuff to the vets office and had the blood taken and then I mailed it to the place myself if the vet balks at doing it himself. Here is the paperwork page of where to send it and what to enclose. THere is a form also on there you should print and enclose with the paperwork. I was very impressed because I had results back within 3 days and a very detailed paper from Dr Dodds. But did have to kind of laugh because she recommended the exact same level that my vet got from his own lab. But better safe than sorry. And it was cheaper. 
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/HEMOPET.HTM


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am not sure how I could get the blood samples down to Dr. Dodds. I am in Canada and it's also really hot these days so I am sure that would affect the integrity of the sample. I'm not convinced that the shedding is thyroid related because this same type of shedding occurred in the winter and when I took her to the "good" vet, her levels were the best they had ever been. She is due for a thyroid test though so I will try to get her in this week. I dread the conversation with the vet clinic though...they always want to call up the other clinic and get files transfered and then the clinic calls me "why are you leaving us, and we are going to charge you $50 to transfer the files...." GRRRR. I went through this before and finally convinced them I was just getting a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We are dealing with the same thing. At first we thought we over-furminated him, then seasonal shedding due to the extreme heat (26 days of 100 plus heat and very high humidity), then went to the vet. She diagnosed both bacterial and yeast skin infections. Our dog is highly sensitive to the environment and has severe allergies at times. We are on a 30 day supply of antibiotics, and two shampoos, left in 10 minutes in the coat, administered two times a week. 10 days later he is still losing fur elsewhere (shedding) but the bald patches are looking good, with new growth. I think the fur loss he is experiencing now is actually normal shedding. Next time we take him in (a month) we may need to recheck thyroid at that time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> I am not sure how I could get the blood samples down to Dr. Dodds. I am in Canada and it's also really hot these days so I am sure that would affect the integrity of the sample. I'm not convinced that the shedding is thyroid related because this same type of shedding occurred in the winter and when I took her to the "good" vet, her levels were the best they had ever been. She is due for a thyroid test though so I will try to get her in this week. I dread the conversation with the vet clinic though...they always want to call up the other clinic and get files transfered and then the clinic calls me "why are you leaving us, and we are going to charge you $50 to transfer the files...." GRRRR. I went through this before and finally convinced them I was just getting a 2nd opinion.


Here is Dr Dodds web site link. If you scroll down she talks about how to send if outside the US. I'm sure if you have further questions, they would welcome a phone call. Sending good thoughts your way. http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/HEMOPET.HTM


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

If she's a bitch who hasn't been spayed, as I've just found out with my bitch, they will 'throw' their coat approximately mid cycle, that is, mid way between the seasons, then they grow a new coat in time for their season. My bitch Izzie dropped her coat big time so much I couldn't put her in any shows. She has just finished her season and now has a lovely coat. Also, met a friend with 3 bitches last night and her bitch had shed her coat so dramatically you could almost see her skin.

I wouldn't be too anxious, it's probably normal.


----------

